# Aufrüsten, Umrüsten?



## mAu (15. Juni 2008)

Hey Community.

Ich habe seit nunmehr rund 6 Jahren mein Rechner. Dieser ist wie folgt ausgestattet:

AMD Athlon XP 2200+ auf einem EpoX 8K3A+
GeForce 4 Ti-4600
512MB DDR 233
200GB Pladde
Kabelsalat...

Da ich in letzter Zeit vermehrt mit Photoshop und DPP arbeite, fällt mir auf, dass der Rechner doch recht lahm ist. Auch bei spielen älterer Games (10€-Softwarepyramide ) ruckelt es doch teilweise. Das ist natürlich kein tragbarer Zustand 
Jetzt wollte ich fragen, ob es sich noch lohnt, einfach den Arbeitsspeicher aufzustocken (2GB DDR333er), oder ob das eine Fehlinvestition wäre und das eigendlich garnicht das Nadelöhr an meinem System ist und ich besser beraten wäre, mir für ~400€ einen neuen PC zusammenzustellen?

Besten Dank fürs Durchlesen und hoffendlich ein paar Ratschläge,

euer Mau


----------



## chmee (16. Juni 2008)

Nun, Speicheraufrüstung würde Deinen Rechner sehr sicher unter Photoshop schneller machen. Aber wenn es möglich ist, würde ich einen neuen Rechner zusammenbasteln.

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. Juni 2008)

Zum Spielen wäre ein kleinerer Core 2 Duo bestimmt nicht verkehrt ... der Unterschied sollte sich bemerkbar machen ... auch eine Geforce 7 oder 8 sollte gegenüber einer Geforce 4 ordentlich was bringen ...

Dabei kommt es allerdings ganz drauf an was du willst. Wenn du flüssiger Arbeiten möchtest ist mehr Arbeitsspeicher sicherlich nicht verkehrt. Die neue CPU dürfte da auch geringfügig helfen ist allerdings wie die Grafikkarte mehr fürs Spielen wichtig. Im Endeffekt kommt es also drauf an was du investieren möchtest.


----------



## mAu (16. Juni 2008)

Tja, investieren möchte ich so wenig wie möglich, da ein Großteil meines Soldes in meine Kameraausrüstung fließt 
So selten wie ich spiele wirds wohl die Speicheraufstockung tuen. Mein Rechner muss dann eben noch zwei Jahre durchhalten


----------



## chmee (17. Juni 2008)

Nun gut, Unterbau bleibt also.. Dann auf jeden Fall RAM und möglicherweise nen Athlon XP 2800+ ( FSB 266 ) bei eBay für n Appel und n Ei. Dein Epox-MB unterstützt kein FSB33, richtig ?  

mfg chmee

p.s.: Wenn Du zufälligerweise noch das Handbuch hast ( naja im Netz gibts diese Info sicherlich auch ), schau bitte nach, wieviel RAM der Chipsatz (Via KT333) unterstützt, und in welcher Größe pro Slot.


----------



## AndreG (17. Juni 2008)

Die Ti4600 hat bei mir auch noch für HL2 gereicht. Darum denke ich das das Ruckeln an nem unsauberem System liegt. Vll. auch mal Treiber updaten  und mal defragmentieren.

Ne größere CPU würde ich dir auch empfehlen. Den nur mehr Ram bringts nicht.

Mfg Andre


----------

